# Buying a used MK3 - What problems might I expect with a car with 20-30k miles and general advice?



## connorolewio (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi all,

New member here so apologies if this the wrong area. I am currently debating trading in my 2019 Fiesta ST line on pcp and getting a used Audi TT mk 3 on HP. The fiesta has shot up in value recently and this would give me an opportunity to get out of pcp and start building some equity in a nicer car. 

However, everyone in my family has always bought new cars so I am somewhat nervous about buying used for the first time. The two cars I'm looking at are 

2016 TT Sport 1.8 Manual 22k Miles - £18500
2016 TT S line 1.8 Manual 26k Miles- £19000

I realise with cars it's never an exact science, but what kind of problems might one expect with vehicles of this age and mileage range? Are big repair bills likely for a car of this age. While I suspect not, this is all rather new to me. 

Additionally, for the extra cost and mileage would it be worth it go s line? Im thinking it probably would be for residuals and i think I also just prefer the look but again, any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. I also have a feeling that at these prices, the above cars have already eaten a decent chunk of their depreciation?

Thanks in advance guys, excited that a new job and favourable market conditions could get me into a car as exciting as a tt. And on hire purchase as-well!

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Coolant leak from water pump/thermostat housing is a common problem & very expensive to fix.








MK3 TT Knowledge Base - The Index


Mk3 FAQ and knowledge base This is a new Mk3 FAQ structure (under construction). The index below links to other pages with more detail containing useful information, How Tos and tips etc. The best thing is that anyone can easily contribute a suggestion and then a mod can add it to the index :)...




www.ttforum.co.uk




Hoggy.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Don't bother with the underpowered 1.8 engine. Go for the 2.0 petrol and S-Line spec if funds allow.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Buy approved used with warranty, not much to worry about then.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Depending upon when in 2016 the cars were built basic things like cruise control, reversing sensors and auto lights / wipers were optional extras. Also check whether it has sat nav if that's important to you. An expensive option that many didn't bother with.


----------

